# vacmaster VP-112 Does Not Seal



## WildBoar (Aug 3, 2019)

Our 5 year old VP-112 is not sealing. vacuum works fine, pistons activate and push up the bar, but it seems that a circuit is not being completed because the bar does not get warm at all. Last week it would work half the time, but it steadily got worse (1 out of every 3 or 4 tries) and now it is not working at all. I tried another sealing bar, but that did not work either, so it seems machine-related.

I pulled off the bag-holder assembly and thoroughly cleaned under the mounting plate but that does not appear to tie in to anything and did not make a difference (I wasn't sure what was under it until I pulled it).

Searched online and could only find info on sealing bar issues, which I have already eliminated as the cause. Anyone had to tear into the internals to fix a problem like this? Right now it is a 500 dollar paperweight. Thanks!


----------



## daveb (Aug 3, 2019)

Been through that. Walked it through w Vac customer service - great guy btw - and after continuity check on sealer bar it was determined that I needed to replace a $50ish circuit card. Got card and everything was good.


----------



## SeattleBen (Aug 3, 2019)

The heater bar is an electrical component, (most likely just a purely resistive element, think stovetop) or could be the bar or the circuit board and you won't know which until you can get a continuity test across them. If you've got an electrical tester with leads you can test for resistance (ohms). If there's resistance that's not your problem. Hope this was at all helpful.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 3, 2019)

Good point -- will test the continuity on both the bars I used. Thanks of the info on the circuit board also possibly being an issue.

EDIT: Tested both bars and both have full continuity.

Is the circuit board in question in the 'back' of the unit, or do I need to pull the sealing chamber off to get to it?

TIA,


----------



## daveb (Aug 3, 2019)

The circuit card? It's buried in the bowels. But it's easier to get to than it looks. While I was in there I also terminated the vacuum port line as per the rep that was a high failure item. 

I'll be talking to him again soon. Dropped the damn thing while moving it off the cart I keep it on. Of course it landed top down.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks. I put the info in an email to their customer service department. Troubleshooting over the phone with them will be a bit of a PIA, since their hours are the same hours I am at the office; I am hoping they can give me some additional checks to perform via email that I can try when I am at home.

Sorry to hear about yours.


----------



## daveb (Aug 3, 2019)

If I can flip a Kiwi I'm going for the 112S....


----------



## SeattleBen (Aug 3, 2019)

yuck.



daveb said:


> I'll be talking to him again soon. Dropped the damn thing while moving it off the cart I keep it on. Of course it landed top down.


----------



## lowercasebill (Aug 4, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> Our 5 year old VP-112 is not sealing. vacuum works fine, pistons activate and push up the bar, but it seems that a circuit is not being completed because the bar does not get warm at all. Last week it would work half the time, but it steadily got worse (1 out of every 3 or 4 tries) and now it is not working at all. I tried another sealing bar, but that did not work either, so it seems machine-related.
> 
> I pulled off the bag-holder assembly and thoroughly cleaned under the mounting plate but that does not appear to tie in to anything and did not make a difference (I wasn't sure what was under it until I pulled it).
> 
> Searched online and could only find info on sealing bar issues, which I have already eliminated as the cause. Anyone had to tear into the internals to fix a problem like this? Right now it is a 500 dollar paperweight. Thanks!


Please post how this is resolved as i have same model. Good luck


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 9, 2019)

Swapped in a new control board tonight and the unit is working fine again. Interestingly there is no way to 'field test' the control board and power supply board, so you basically have to throw parts at it. The control board is apparently the most likely candidate, so it's the best one to start with. Ari sells the board for only $24, but it costs ~$15 for packing/ shipping. That said, it was extremely well packed, and I ordered it late Wednesday afternoon and it was delivered to my office halfway across the country on Friday morning. Some other vendors sell the boards a little cheaper shipped, but I am happy with Ari's help via phone and their quickness.

Next up is bringing another VP-112 back to life. That one needs a new chamber due to a broken plastic surround (it does not hold vacuum). I may order another control board so I have a spare.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 9, 2019)

Glad this worked out. When I first got a vacmaster pro350 it was a lemon. Had a control issue too I’m sure. I had to return and get a new one the next day as I had raw meat to portion ASAP. 

When plugged in the fan would run but the display/buttons were dead. Closing the lid would still activate the seal bar, but with no controls or timer it vaporized the Teflon tape and made white smoke.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 9, 2019)

Dang, I wish mine did something cool like blow out white smoke. Simply not sealing the bag is kind of anti-climatic.


----------



## lowercasebill (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 13, 2019)

It is amazing how many U-Tubes there are on how to fix things yourself. I am old enough to remember washing machines, Refrigerators, hot water heaters, house hold toasters that actually worked for many decades. Not anymore most are built so cheaply they are designed to fail. 

Compressor is a major fix on a Refrigerator they used to last 40+ years now they can fail under 10 years. Many things like some toasters don't work after a couple months.

Most people get milked with repair bills it is a must to fix things yourself with the aid of the internet.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 13, 2019)

I was surprised at how well built the machine appears to be. Lots of little touches inside that showed great attention to detail during assembly. I have no idea what component on the control board went bad -- there was nothing obviously visual. At some point I'll check the resistors, etc. and see if it looks like something that can be repaired as a DIY.


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2019)

My 4 yr old son made his first real joke today!

“Why did the vacuum sealer go to the doctor?

Because it wasn’t sealing very well.”

(sealing sounds like feeling if you pronounce it correctly... sometimes these things die when written online)

Anyway, the fact that his first joke was about specialized cooking equipment made me think that I’m doing something right.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 13, 2019)

Haha, nice job dad!


----------



## Jo John (Feb 11, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> Swapped in a new control board tonight and the unit is working fine again. Interestingly there is no way to 'field test' the control board and power supply board, so you basically have to throw parts at it. The control board is apparently the most likely candidate, so it's the best one to start with. Ari sells the board for only $24, but it costs ~$15 for packing/ shipping. That said, it was extremely well packed, and I ordered it late Wednesday afternoon and it was delivered to my office halfway across the country on Friday morning. Some other vendors sell the boards a little cheaper shipped, but I am happy with Ari's help via phone and their quickness.
> 
> Next up is bringing another VP-112 back to life. That one needs a new chamber due to a broken plastic surround (it does not hold vacuum). I may order another control board so I have a spare.



Can you share a link on where to get the control board? My VP112s is having the same issues...


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 11, 2020)

I reached out directly to Ary. Contact methods are here: https://www.vacmasterfresh.com/contact-us/

It was $40. ~$26 for the board, and ~$14 for Fed-Ex. They were very helpful and shipped promptly.


----------



## Michi (Feb 11, 2020)

ian said:


> Anyway, the fact that his first joke was about specialized cooking equipment made me think that I’m doing something right.


Ya gotta get 'em early…


----------

